# How And Where To Apply For Clinical Electives In The USA And Canada



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is a good read if you're interested in Clinical Electives in the USA or Canada.

https://medrookie.com/apply-clinical-electives-usa-canada/

Enjoy!


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

If you want to start your career in the USA and Canada then join All Saints University SVG. They offer direct admissions in the medical courses with *Clinical Clerkship* in the USA & Canadian hospitals.


----------

